# shifter rod on trans keeps poping out of its socket? my temp fix



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

2 pieces of aluminum duct tape about 2x2 each. stick both of them together. put the sticky side over the ball part, then fasten the rod part back in it's socket. it makes it nice and snug. i used 2 zip ties to hold it all tight. by shifting easy it should last for some time.


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

does anyone supply new shifter rods??! or bushings perhaps?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

You should be able to source that bushing fairly cheaply at a dealership. Can't be more than a couple bucks for a permanent fix.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I replaced my bushing. It was inexpensive.


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

where did you get the part and what part # is it? my temp is needing done again


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (devesvws)*

I got mine from the dealer. It was a couple of bucks. I have no idesa what the part number is though.


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

NLA everywhere







vw/audi part# 431711221 is the same


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (devesvws)*

another trick is a lawnmower/weed eater prime nipple. fit it over the shiftball,and then press the shift rod in place.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (devesvws)*

http://www.genuinevwaudiparts....14407

$9.72
Edit: link didn't work perfectly....cut and paste p/n (431711221) into _Search by OEM Part Number: _ and select Audi or VW...but you have to select one of them.
We're talking about part #29 in this picture right?









_Modified by DubbinChris at 7:33 PM 10-8-2009_


_Modified by DubbinChris at 7:33 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

my god you are the man,and yes it is #29.







but i am puzzled. i have been doing a search on this item with no luck. great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (devesvws)*

Just do a google search for the part number.
Were you able to find it on that site I linked?


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

*****THIS PART IS NOT FOUND ANYWHERE. IT HAS NOT BEEN MADE FOR VW OR AUDI FOR SOMETIME. IF SOMEONE HAS ONE I WOULD GLADLY BUY IT. IF YOU KNOW OF A SOURCE THAT HAS IT ON THE SHELF PLEASE LET ME KNOW. THE PART #431711221 THANKS


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (devesvws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devesvws* »_*****THIS PART IS NOT FOUND ANYWHERE. IT HAS NOT BEEN MADE FOR VW OR AUDI FOR SOMETIME. IF SOMEONE HAS ONE I WOULD GLADLY BUY IT. IF YOU KNOW OF A SOURCE THAT HAS IT ON THE SHELF PLEASE LET ME KNOW. THE PART #431711221 THANKS


----------

